

My Tribute to Steve Jobs - netspencer
http://netspencer.com/stevejobs/
You've made me a better person and I will miss you but I will never forget what you've taught me.
Rest in peace, Steve.
======
stevemoore
Another GREAT Spencer creative creation, Your proud Grandad Moore

------
Keverw
Nice! Love the design! Nice "Thank you" section. Great info.

------
tekknolagi
Marvelous.

